# Any *Juggernaut* fans?!



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

After a very busy period...and before another very busy period + shitty weather (rain) :thumbsdown: - i found some time to do this sig:








If someone is an Ellenberger fan, feel free to use it.

1st come, 1st served.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

"Nothing can stop that sig!"


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

limba said:


> After a very busy period...and before another very busy period + shitty weather (rain) :thumbsdown: - i found some time to do this sig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a big Ellenberger fan, very nice sig bro. But ... gotta stick with my current one 

Someone needs to snatch that sig up though, it's sick!


----------

